# Where Do You Live & How Cold Was It This Morning?



## Texas.girl

Yesterday I was wearing short sleeves and it was warm. Around 1:30am it sounded like a hurricane came through and this morning it was 33 degrees outside when I went to feed the goats. That is cold for Sunny Hot Texas. Unfortantely it did not rain. So I am wondering:

Where do you live (state, province, country) and how cold was it this morning? Did you have to go out in it to feed your animals?:snowhat:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

12 degrees and droppping at 5 am in MN this am! ANd yes went out to water like I do every am before work-they alway have plenty of hay til i get home :]


----------



## 8566

we are -10 this morning .... MN it's headed your way


----------



## JaLyn

I'm not sure what the temp was earlier but it's 10:10 a.m and 39 degrees out. I'm in southern indiana


----------



## MOgoatlady

Didn't check the temp, but it was snowing here in SW Missouri. Took care of barn chores and got my oldest on the school bus (which of course was running late so we had to stand in the cold) maybe we'll see a white Christmas this year.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Oh thanks alot Elizabeth :] I know -saw it on the news this am!!!!! This winter has been kind so far!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Colorado and it's really stinking cold here! Hovering around zero. Thank heavens there is no wind.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm in southernWa on the Oregon border. It's 40 right now and yep I'll be going out to feed in a little bit. Day times have been running 31-37. 20 miles away yesterday hubby had 2" of snow at work, us nothing.


----------



## fezz09

This morning it is -30celsius or -22farenheit ... It is freakin COLD!! My animals are NOT impressed! They are all laying in the barn TOGETHER! Nothing brings critters close like cold weather!! Not only do i have to go out and check critters, i also drive my kids to the bus stop... that is if my truck will start! otherwise we walk with a gun so the moose don't get us!! Oh I am in northern BC Canada! I so have like four feet of snow and I am VERY excited for spring haha


----------



## KW Farms

33 this morning...some snow...we are in central WA state.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

54 at 10am in East Tennessee


----------



## fd123

39 degrees here in macon ,Ga. at 6am..Its currently 68 degrees....I had on shorts and a t-shirt yesterday (77 degrees)! Its starting to rain here now. We are supposed to get some severe thunderstorms this evening, and supposed to get cold tonight (26 degrees)...CRAZY WEATHER FOR SURE!!


----------



## jbreithaupt

Central Louisiana
Warm and sunny yesterday highs in upper 70's
This morning at 530 still somewhat warm but the temp has dropped to 50 since I've been at work. 
Suppose to be in the 20's tonight!!

Don't know if anyone else has ever heard of it but there is a saying here:

If you don't like the weather in Louisiana, hang on a minute, it will change!


----------



## xymenah

It was 34°F with 10mph winds here in Wittmann. Days are staying in the 60-65°F range. Me and the goats love it.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Fezz~~~ we should move somewhere warm :]


----------



## Frosty

Was about 25 this morning. Hanging around 40 during the day. I am in New Hampshire. Mild for us this time of year.


----------



## fezz09

mnblonde said:


> Fezz~~~ we should move somewhere warm :]


If the summers and falls weren't so beautiful here I would seriously consider it!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Not sure about this morning but right now it's 34 F and winds around 75 mph with some snow. Central-ish IN


----------



## Texas.girl

fezz09 said:


> This morning it is -30celsius or -22farenheit ... It is freakin COLD!! My animals are NOT impressed! They are all laying in the barn TOGETHER! Nothing brings critters close like cold weather!! Not only do i have to go out and check critters, i also drive my kids to the bus stop... that is if my truck will start! otherwise we walk with a gun so the moose don't get us!! Oh I am in northern BC Canada! I so have like four feet of snow and I am VERY excited for spring haha


You poor thing. Burrrr. I think you win for the coldest spot to feed the animals. I bet they sell things like ear muffs in the stores near you. I have looked for ear muffs but I never see them.


----------



## fezz09

They sell earmuffs for calves but not for lambs... I went to the thrift store and bought a few old sweaters and cut the sleeves off them to make winter coats for any early babies... And any born in this kind of weather get their ears strapped to their heads with gauze and a little bit of tape! It looks ridiculous but it keeps their ears from freezing off! My hubby and I are in the process of drawing up plans for a heated barn!


----------



## Dayna

When I got up this morning, I felt the winter chill. Put on a sweater and checked the temp. 72° brrrr winters here!

Oh and I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## Jodi_berg

30 degrees at 6 am here in Vt., pretty nice day!


----------



## caprine crazy

Dayna, 72 degrees, cold? That's like a winter's dream for all of us!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

I live in Northern Nevada and it was 10 deg. F this morning when I went out to feed. The goats were all little fluff balls!

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## fezz09

Dayna said:


> When I got up this morning, I felt the winter chill. Put on a sweater and checked the temp. 72° brrrr winters here!
> 
> Oh and I'm in Hawaii.


WOW!! I'm pretty sure my family and all my animals would probably melt!! Haha must be beautiful!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Eastern Washington and it was around 35.
this morning isn't going to be too cold either probably around 35 as well still feed the goats and water lasts about 3 days


----------



## sunshinegoat

In Central NH its about 36 degrees...snowing turning to rain..messy but "warm" 
Already given a little hay and after this last caffine jolt I will feed the herd and milk the girls!


----------



## emilieanne

Florida and like 65-70 degrees f. Lol anyone jealous?


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm jealous! 21 deg. F with 22mph wind and big snow drifts.


----------



## RedGate

It got cold for us in northern Alabama last night (25) though it wouldn't have felt nearly as bad if the wind wasn't whipping around. 37 here when I got up this morning, and still gusty winds. Put out some hay, refilled waters, told the girls to cross their legs and I high tailed it back inside cuz their human momma isn't wanting to deliver babies with all this nippy wind banging things around.  I felt like I was about to fly away.


----------



## Tayet

North Eastern Wisconsin is at 23F at 9:40 a.m. It's supposed to get down to 4F tonight... BRRR.


----------



## WillowGem

Snowy, windy and 25F, here in lower Michigan, with a wind chill of 15F...Brrrrrr! :snowhat:
The goats haven't left the barn in two days!


----------



## emilieanne

Well I lied, yesterday it wa that hot. Now it's prolly like 55-60 with winds. Brrrrr


----------



## caprine crazy

That's still warmer than what it is here! I'm still jealous!


----------



## emilieanne

caprine crazy said:


> That's still warmer than what it is here! I'm still jealous!


Lol that's true. But I think it's time to get a coat for my girls!!


----------



## Texas.girl

Weatherman said Friday morning my low could be in the teens. Huge hilly area he is predicting for and I am so glad he predicted wrong for me. Only got down to 27. That was cold enough. Goats seem to be loving it but not me.


----------



## caprine crazy

Very nice this morning! 39 Degrees and 2 mph wind.


----------



## xymenah

Dayna said:


> When I got up this morning, I felt the winter chill. Put on a sweater and checked the temp. 72° brrrr winters here!
> 
> Oh and I'm in Hawaii.


lol my dad has been working in Maui, Hawaii. He's freezing his tail off in the 65°F it is here now.


----------



## Texas.girl

Nice thing about where I live is if you are don't like the cold it doesn't last long. Here is it Sunday and it is cloudy but already in the 70's. Yet the temps were below freezing only a couple days ago.


----------



## mikescott

I got done working on my goat shed addition at 7 oclock am stayed up all night to work on it. I have very few time to do that.i can pen 12goats know. 5 more than before. I. Ican tell u one thing at 7 am the morning my hands hurt so bad i could all most fall down from be light headed it was cold in western pa


----------



## Texas.girl

If you are really cold, :grouphug: to stay warm.


----------



## caprine crazy

We are expecting lots of snow here on Wednesday! I've heard 5-9 in. and 12-18 in. I guess we'll find out which one when it snows! We picked up some extra canned goods at the grocery. We've decided that refrigerated things can be put in cooler and set outside. We have jugs of water, too. Just in case the power goes out. If I'm not on here Wednesday or Thursday it's probably because of power issues.


----------



## goatgirl132

at 8 this morning I was In shorts and a short sleeve T-shirt to move the goats back over for the day. Didn't check the temp, but I went on the trampoline for a while after that and not even 5 minutes on it I was sweating!
Gadda love Texas! <3


----------



## Texas.girl

goatgirl--same here. I have not had an opportunity all month to wear my nice warm Christmas sweater. Only once was I able to wear my Christmas long sleeve t-shirt and that was to a party. I wound up pushing the sleeves us. Every Sunday this month has been on the warm side. Oh well, saving a ton of my heating bills.


----------



## mikescott

Texas.girl said:


> If you are really cold, :grouphug: to stay warm.


I could use ahug


----------



## clearwtrbeach

WA/ OR border, 30 degrees and snowing!


----------



## goatgirl132

Texas.girl said:


> goatgirl--same here. I have not had an opportunity all month to wear my nice warm Christmas sweater. Only once was I able to wear my Christmas long sleeve t-shirt and that was to a party. I wound up pushing the sleeves us. Every Sunday this month has been on the warm side. Oh well, saving a ton of my heating bills.


See I live for my carrhart and love winter because I get to wear it but I got to wear it lie twice this year 
I think my horse loves it though because I can never reach to the certin places she loves to get scratched at with it on and its less scratchy on her when I hug and groom her haha


----------



## clearwtrbeach

goatgirl132 said:


> at 8 this morning I was In shorts and a short sleeve T-shirt to move the goats back over for the day. Didn't check the temp, but I went on the trampoline for a while after that and not even 5 minutes on it I was sweating!
> Gadda love Texas! <3


 just kidding I'm pouting in the snow


----------



## Texas.girl

mikescott said:


> I could use ahug


:grouphug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

brrr just got inside from feeding. it's snowing a wet snow and with an east wind. poor little goaties didn't want to come out to eat at first -the two little nd girls tipped their head down and came trotting out fast so they could get under the feeder roof.


----------



## Texas.girl

Christmas day: It has been in the 50's all day but maybe that front is coming through because it is now 47. My biggest complaint is that wind, blowing everything away. Weather channel forecast says 31mph, but I think it may be worse--at least it seems worse. I would think the goats would want to get out of the wind but every single one of them is laying out in the sun with the wind beating on them.


----------



## fezz09

WOW!!! Christmas at our house is FREEZING!! My poor animals can't even appreciate their treats Santa brought them, and one of my ewes looks to be getting super close to labor  oh and I forgot to mention it is -40 here!!! SO COLD!!! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## caprine crazy

There is a blizzard warning for Morgan County, IN (where I live) from 3am-7pm tomorrow. 10-14 in. of snow with wind gusts around 40mph. Today it's not too bad. 33 F and 15mph wind.


----------



## Squires

Upstate NY, north of Syracuse, near the Great Lake Ontario. We had a really strange warm fall, but winter is normal this year and we are having the loveliest white Christmas!  
:balloons::snowcool::balloons:
We were having night temperatures in the 20's F, but dry, and day temperatures around 30 degrees F. Still the sun comes out and when the sky is clear, the snow doesn't melt, but it "sublimates" -- it sort of evaporates and reduces in size that way. I think we got a foot or so over the weekend, but it drifted a bit earlier this weekend when we have winds. 
:book:
We have some really weird weather features in the Great Lakes regions -- "Lake Effect Snows" where you may not get snow, but your neighbor five miles down the road might get several feet, and you drive a little farther and maybe they have a white-out blizzard, but if you keep driving, the town just beyond that is untouched by snow and sunny as anything! We only got a foot or so, my friend 12 miles away got four feet of snow which drifted over her car and had to dig out to go to choir rehearsal --- other people at choir rehearsal got no snow at all. That's life near a Great Lake! 
onder:
My hay is in, got grain, running water in the barn, heater in the stock tank, and all is well. I feel very lucky and blessed.
:window::kidred::kidblack:
:stars:
:kidblue::kidblack::balloons::snowbounce::snowman::kidred::kidred::kidred:
hlala::kidred::kidred::kidred: :lovey::stars:
(((HUGS))), warmth and joy to all.:grouphug:


----------



## WillowGem

Yikes...It's freezing here this morning!


----------



## Mrndly

26 at7:00 am here in Central Jersey. I try and feed the girls by 6:30 - 7:00 every morning


----------



## Texas.girl

Fezz and WillowGem--You do not have to worry about me showing up unexpectedly at your place this winter.:snowcool: (imagine him shivering.)


----------



## clearwtrbeach

WillowGem said:


> Yikes...It's freezing here this morning!


Yikes I'm complaining about 27 I'm on the Oregon/ Wa border


----------



## goatgirl132

fezz09 said:


> WOW!!! Christmas at our house is FREEZING!! My poor animals can't even appreciate their treats Santa brought them, and one of my ewes looks to be getting super close to labor  oh and I forgot to mention it is -40 here!!! SO COLD!!! Merry Christmas everyone!


Hahaha time to bring everyone inside!


----------



## goatgirl132

If its below 50 and/or Windy you can expect to not see me where you live!! All you people are CRAZY to be living in such cold areas!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Fezz09, you'll never catch me in that kind of weather I'm too much of a baby . I'm complaining at 27, we get to low teens normally in the winter. Right now the house is even freezing, little plug in heater because I can't get the oil furnace lit!


----------



## goatgirl132

clearwtrbeach said:


> Fezz09, you'll never catch me in that kind of weather I'm too much of a baby . I'm complaining at 27, we get to low teens normally in the winter. Right now the house is even freezing, little plug in heater because I can't get the oil furnace lit!


I complain at 50!!!


----------



## Texas.girl

Goatgirl--guess you won't be visiting me. Dang does it get windy here and I don't even live in West Texas where it really gets windy.


----------



## WillowGem

Nobody wants to visit me? 

WAAAAHHHHH!!! :mecry:


----------



## fezz09

clearwtrbeach said:


> Fezz09, you'll never catch me in that kind of weather I'm too much of a baby . I'm complaining at 27, we get to low teens normally in the winter. Right now the house is even freezing, little plug in heater because I can't get the oil furnace lit!


It's is shorts and T-shirt weather here today!!! +2celcius!!!  we are all going to play with the goats haha their even thrilled about the weather!! Fartin around like little kids again!!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem-I am willing to visit you next summer

fezz--Anything below 40f is just to cold to go outside and work. Burrrrr. Our low was 37f this morning and that was cold enough. Finally warm enough to go outside with coats on to get a little work done late morning. It was windy but I still put the harness on my wether and we and twin 3 month old boys went for a nice walk. My wether is a future pack goat in training.


----------



## mikescott

western pa 7 far. keeping goats warn


----------



## Trickyroo

Its freakin cold , thats all I am going to say.
But , I dress warmly , look nothing like myself when I go out to the barn , lolol I look like a very big toddler that was dressed in one of those snow suits and they can only waddle around , lolol.

Heck, but im warm 

I dont like it this cold , twenties and teens , but I dont like all the freakin bugs that the summer brings , so I will settle for a nice sunny 60 degree day 

I dread the bugs this summer....


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , I'll come visit you 
But you better check me when I leave because you never know , I might try to fit Arthur and Merlin in a duffle bag , lololol.


----------



## Centermile

Here in my little corner of California it was cold, darned cold. Didn't look at thermometer, didn't want to know. I'm guessing mid 20's maybe.
Looked out the window and EVERYTHING was white. Not snow, just frost. 
Me: dressed in wool hat, 3 cotton tee shirts, wool sweater, leggings and sweat pants, big socks and boots &#8230;. Pretty
Goats: Curled up in the straw, not coming out of the barn. 
Me: Stabbing at their water bucket with a screw driver breaking the ice.
Goats: Not coming out of the barn!
Me: Trotting back and forth over the frozen mud/weeds carting alfalfa to the feeder trying to remain upright.
Goats: Not coming out of the barn for nothing!!
Me: OK goats, suit yourselves. I'll be back when the sun breaks over the hills, see ya I'm out of here. 
Spring is coming ... I'm waiting by the fire


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Its freakin cold , thats all I am going to say.
> But , I dress warmly , look nothing like myself when I go out to the barn , lolol I look like a very big toddler that was dressed in one of those snow suits and they can only waddle around , lolol.
> 
> Heck, but im warm


Hahaha...we should post pics of what we look like in our goatin' duds! 
I'm so bundled up, I look like an overweight ninja.


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , I like that idea , I think it would be a riot !
Centermile , I love your "schedule" lolol.
Especially the part of trying to stay upright :slapfloor:


----------



## mjgh06

Here in Middle Georgia we got down to 25 overnight at 7am it was 27. I thought the south was warm lol ... I hate the cold, at least it is supposed to kill the bugs off. But it hasn't killed the mosquitos and flies yet so what good is it. I lived in Utah before and would never go back, Texas no, Tennessee no, I keep going south, but I still get the cold. Uuugghh. I'll have to move to Puerto Rico next lol stays 65-75 year round. Now that's my kinda place!


----------



## Texas.girl

Snowed in Texas. I got 1/2 inch of snow. This is a rare event.


----------



## alpine_fan

I live in the northern wi and it was 10 degrees at 6 am...the girls were a little frosty but all cozy and warm


----------



## goatgirl22

Payson AZ it was 29 degrees this morning and our high was in the 50's


----------



## goatgirl22

Payson AZ got 1 and a half feet of snow last week


----------



## alpine_fan

It hasn't been overly cold lately since its been melting here, but come tonight we have freezing rain coming down

Not looking forward to getting up to go out during the night to check - if I find little ones its all worth it though ^_^


----------



## Texas.girl

alpine_fan said:


> It hasn't been overly cold lately since its been melting here, but come tonight we have freezing rain coming down
> 
> Not looking forward to getting up to go out during the night to check - if I find little ones its all worth it though ^_^


Tuesday and Wednesday here was cold and wet. Temp. was not that low but the wet cold weather just froze the bones. I got almost 2 inches of rain in 2 days, most I have received in the past 6 months. Warmed up Thursday but a new rain system is due this weekend. Good news we are getting some rain, bad news is that means we cannot work on installing new fencing to seperate Mr. Smelly from the girls.

I am so glad that by the time my girls have their kids it will be March or later, which is short sleeve weather around here


----------



## WillowGem

We are supposed to get record breaking temps today...it may even hit 70F! 
Yesterday was 50F, and with all the snow we had last week, everything has turned into a muddy, sloppy mess. 

Then back to below freezing tomorrow...this weather has been so crazy! 
At least I'll be able to get some things done outside today that have been impossible to do with the ground being frozen solid.


----------



## emilieanne

I live in central Florida, it is 6 in the am and 65-_- 

My life! 
It's too dang hot.... But great to read a book in 

Oh and guys, my grass is green not brown!;D


----------



## WillowGem

emilieanne said:


> Oh and guys, my grass is green not brown!;D


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


>


Lol, I got home from school yesterday and this dog I babysit was here, I ran and sat on the ground she tackled me and we were playing in the grass like it was spring!!









See, she was really happy, and hot.... Her tongue is out. Lol


----------



## WillowGem

Aww, that dog is a little cutie! 

It really does look like summertime there.


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> Aww, that dog is a little cutie!
> 
> It really does look like summertime there.


Thanks 
It feels like it...... And no I don't like it. Lol 
Rather the cold


----------



## serenityfarmnm

This is our first winter in Southern NM, Days are all sun, around 50 but SUPER WINDY. Nights are different, 25 right now @ 6 am.


----------



## toth boer goats

26 this morning 47 during the day in Northern California.


----------



## pixie

Nearly 2 pm and I don't think it warmed up to 10 degrees yet today. BRRR! Please send some of those 30 degree temps up here in the mountains around Laramie, WY! We are so ready for those warm, balmy wonderful days here!


----------



## goatgirl132

South Texas and its currently 74 sunny w/ aslight breeze feels like.late spring


----------



## Texas.girl

emilieanne said:


> Oh and guys, my grass is green not brown!;D


 How many cans of green paint did you have to use?

I got up very early this morning and went out to feed everyone in the dark-about 5:30am. And boy was it dark. It was 61f, a bit on the warm side. After coming inside I changed clothes and threw on a short sleeve t-shirt and jeans. Then we jumped in the truck and headed for San Angelo. The first leg of the trip was dense fog. Speed limit was 70 but I often had to slow down to 40. It was pretty bad fog for this area. By the time we got to San Angelo (north of us) it was about 50f and it was cold. I had a zippered sweat shirt on but needed a coat outside. All day long it was just chilly outside. Got back home around 5 and it was 58f outside.


----------



## sbhministry

Northern Mexico 70 at 7AM. 84 at 2PM but windy. I was happy we were making electric with wind and sun. Tomorrow it will be much cooler. A cold front is coming thru. Brrr


----------



## Texas.girl

Yesterday I wore a short sleeve shirt all day. This morning when I woke up it was 27f outside. My driveway and road are private caliche (dirt/clay/rock) roads and full of potholes and speed bumps made from huge rocks. It rained last week and the pot holes are still full of water. This morning when I hit a pot hole muddy water splashed onto my windshield and froze before I could use the windshield wiper.


----------



## Dayna

It was so hot, got up to 90° today outside! Had to make another goat shelter to get them out of the sun!


----------



## WillowGem

I don't think Dayna should be allowed to post in this thread anymore...LOL!!

Just teasing, Dayna...I'm just jealous because it's going down to 22F here tonight.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Southern Maryland, it was in the 50s all day, heck has been for a week now!


----------



## nursehelg

Louisiana, 75 this morning but now after more rain and more rain it is 53 still cold to me!! supposed to be colder this week!!!


----------



## Dayna

WillowGem said:


> I don't think Dayna should be allowed to post in this thread anymore...LOL!!
> 
> Just teasing, Dayna...I'm just jealous because it's going down to 22F here tonight.


Trust me, 90 has it's pittfalls! lol I'm wishing for a cool breeze right about now. I don't have AC! And it's freaking winter! lol!!!!


----------



## nursehelg

Dayna I'm no stranger to hot and humid. We get it bad here, but I would LOVE to live in Hawaii!!! I hate any and all COLD. I want to grow vegetables year round also! I'm jealous!


----------



## fezz09

WillowGem said:


> I don't think Dayna should be allowed to post in this thread anymore...LOL!!


Agreed!! Haha JK  it was -10C here today and my family was just about killing each other to get outside to play in the "warm" weather!! Lmao seems pitiful after reading some of these!!


----------



## goatgirl132

fezz09 said:


> Agreed!! Haha JK  it was -10C here today and my family was just about killing each other to get outside to play in the "warm" weather!! Lmao seems pitiful after reading some of these!!


----------



## Macyllehub

Boise Idaho... A painful -3 this morning. 

I think were headed to a heat wave, should be up to 30 by friday...


----------



## goatgirl132

Macyllehub said:


> Boise Idaho... A painful -3 this morning.
> 
> I think were headed to a heat wave, should be up to 30 by friday...


Thats a heat wave?


----------



## mjgh06

Heat wave here was this week. Yesterday it reached 80, today to be around 78.


----------



## Macyllehub

goatgirl132 said:


> Thats a heat wave?


Lol. no! It was suppose to be a joke 

We aren't usually this cold. In the 8 years I've been here I dont remember it being this cold ever! And of course.... It's the year I get goats.


----------



## vlinealpines

25 degrees this morning inland on the Central Coast of California. Yesterday, sunny, but sweatshirt and vest weather. We spent Christmas in Wyoming and hauled some California born and bred goats with us for the ultimate goal of returning them to owner who had re-loacated to Colorado. We had blankets for four of them and had to buy a 5x purple sweatshirt for the last at a WalMart in Evanston, Wyoming, along with jugs of unfrozen water! Those California goats were so confused, but by the end of the week, had adapted. Therefore, I am grateful for my 25 degrees, this morning. I wish everyone good weather and a cozy house!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh my gos it's seventeen below zero here! My poor goaties!


----------



## nursehelg

42 this morning and wet misting rain. I hate this nasty wet cold. My dogs won't even go out to do their business!


----------



## Macyllehub

Used2bmimi said:


> Oh my gos it's seventeen below zero here! My poor goaties!


And I thought I was cold.. Wow


----------



## sweetgoats

It has been below Zero since I think friday.

I was gone all weekend and I was so worried about my goats, but you can not get them in the barn for anything, but I guess if you had those nice Cashmere Sweaters on also, you would not mind the cold. :snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## Texas.girl

Ranch partner left yesterday for a few days to deal with some family issues. So I am all alone. Woke up in the middle of the night very sick. Everything came up. Woke up at 7:30 this morning and it was 25f. Great, it is freezing outside, my ranch partner is gone and I am sick, but the animals still expected me to go out and feed them.


----------



## mjgh06

Texas.girl said:


> Ranch partner left yesterday for a few days to deal with some family issues. So I am all alone. Woke up in the middle of the night very sick. Everything came up. Woke up at 7:30 this morning and it was 25f. Great, it is freezing outside, my ranch partner is gone and I am sick, but the animals still expected me to go out and feed them.


I hope you get to feeling better. ray: and here's a cup of Javva for ya to warm you up


----------



## WillowGem

Awww Texas, I hope it's not that nasty flu that seems to be EVERYWHERE!
Feel better soon :rose:

It's been in the 20's here all day, but the wind chill has been 5 for most of the day....Brrrrrr!


----------



## Dayna

Thank God for the tradewinds today. It was hotter than EVER. I can't believe its WINTER. The goats were panting, I couldn't do ANYTHING because it was so hot. I took a drive in the car because it has AC. lol It's evening and it's 80 outside and inside.


----------



## JaLyn

Texas.girl said:


> Ranch partner left yesterday for a few days to deal with some family issues. So I am all alone. Woke up in the middle of the night very sick. Everything came up. Woke up at 7:30 this morning and it was 25f. Great, it is freezing outside, my ranch partner is gone and I am sick, but the animals still expected me to go out and feed them.


My husband left this morning and will be out of town all week working and i woke up with a terrible stomache flu..i've had a fever most of the day, i've way past bonded with the toilet and i would give anything to throw up i feel so sick to my stomache not to mention my stomache hurts so bad..can't lay down cause then i feel sicker to my stomache..I too had to feed when i just want to lay down and cry like a lil baby lol..


----------



## xymenah

It was 26°F when I got up at 8am this morning. Supposed to get 20°F tonight. My goaties are freezing their teats off after having a 120°F summer. lol I'm just basking in this cool weather. Its so crisp and nice.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Christy , I hope you feel better :hug:
Poor thing , its going around all over.


----------



## Texas.girl

Dayna said:


> Thank God for the tradewinds today. It was hotter than EVER. I can't believe its WINTER. The goats were panting, I couldn't do ANYTHING because it was so hot. I took a drive in the car because it has AC. lol It's evening and it's 80 outside and inside.


80 degrees sounds wonderful. Not to hot and not to cold.



JaLyn said:


> My husband left this morning and will be out of town all week working and i woke up with a terrible stomache flu..i've had a fever most of the day, i've way past bonded with the toilet and i would give anything to throw up i feel so sick to my stomache not to mention my stomache hurts so bad..can't lay down cause then i feel sicker to my stomache..I too had to feed when i just want to lay down and cry like a lil baby lol..


I can relate. I spent half the night in the bathroom. So far today I have had multiple naps and no food. I was able to get a little bit of water down me this morning. Thankfully neighbors had to go to town for a doctor's appt. (an hour away) and picked up some 7-up for me. I have gotten half of one bottle down me (over a 7 hour period). It is after 10pm and I finally feel good enough to eat some canned chicken noodle soup. I am frustrated though. Last month my ranch partner was really sick (he slept 24/7 for 5 days) and I bought a bunch of canned soup which would be perfect for me and I know he only ate 1 or 2 cans but I cannot find that soup anywhere. All I could find was a can of soup that I don't like that much. Oh well. Hopefully both of us will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## goatgirl132

Ilck
feel better everyone!!!! 
I got better just in time for stock show seasion to start!!! Woop whoop
Although I did get my mom sick :/ oops!


----------



## pixie

Was somewhere between 20 to 30 below this morning in Laramie Valley this morning, and warmed up to 14 degrees by afternoon! I could actually unzip the two coats I had on and take my hood off for a few minutes at a time while hiking around town this afternoon. PLEASE send some of the 60 to 90 degree temps up here to Wyoming! Even a few degrees warmer would help tremendously!


----------



## Texas.girl

Poor Brenda--that is cold.

I am feeling a better this morning. Least I am getting food down me.

Just heard the weatherman say, "all of the viewing area is now about freezing, except Rocksprings." That is where I live and it is below freezing here. The sun will be up in an hour and a bunch of animals will be expecting a visit from me with food in hand.


----------



## JaLyn

Laura, THank you.
Texas, I"m feeling better this morning too, I'm glad you are as well. My daughter missed her first day of college because she has it so bad, bless her heart she stayed over here yesterday and ol mom watched peyton so Chels could sleep lol but as bad as I had it she had it worse. She thoroughly enjoyed me bout crapping my pants though


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Ok I haven't been on since Friday- I got to go see all my kids and grand kids over the weekend  Anyway, Sunday morning in Bend Or it was -1.


----------



## kiddoe

On Christmas and during the next 3 or 4 days after we got 19 inches of snow. The last few days it has been wet and rainy and about 40 degrees. Yesterday it was nice and "warm", about 52 degrees and melted most of the snow (minus the plowed drift spots and shaded areas). I was happy about that and hoping that was the last snow for this winter. Welp, woke up to 28 degrees this morning and got a weather advisory for tonight, 2-4 inches of snow possibly causing dangerous driving conditions. Oh well. Hopefully Punxatawny Phil will bring us good news!


----------



## sweetgoats

Well, this morning it was -14. BURRRR. Then 50 tomorrow


----------



## imthegrt1

25 this morning little cold for us


----------



## clearwtrbeach

sweetgoats said:


> Well, this morning it was -14. BURRRR. Then 50 tomorrow


-14 ouch! I thought -1 was bad. well hope you get your 50 tomorrow


----------



## sweetgoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> -14 ouch! I thought -1 was bad. well hope you get your 50 tomorrow


 Yep, they are saying all week it will be in the 50's. The problem with that is, we will all be getting sick with this crazy temp changes. (Man we are never happy) :slapfloor:


----------



## fezz09

Well it is normally -30C to -40C here, but I woke up this morning to +8!!!!!  it is gorgeous out today! This is my sunset!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Ebony Queen

It's 4:30 pm and at 36 degrees. We are near (sort of) the Puget Sound in WA


----------



## luvmyherd

29º for the 4th or 5th day in a row. That is really cold for Central Valley CA. The goats do not seem to mind at all. The black buck was sleeping outside with frost on his coat and did not complain. I have some young chickens who are sleeping in or on (they no longer all fit inside) the kennel they were brooded in. We cannot get them to go in the barn. They seem no worse for wear either.
The days have been beautiful with sunshine but my nose has not warmed up.


----------



## Squires

luvmyherd said:


> 29º . . . . The black buck was sleeping outside with frost on his coat and did not complain. I have some young chickens who are sleeping in or on (they no longer all fit inside) the kennel they were brooded in. We cannot get them to go in the barn.


Sometimes I think we fuss too much about our animals. A few years ago my friend was digging herself a 40 ft long and 9 ft deep path through the snow to her chicken coop. That's what we call Lake Effect snow and an "exciting" winter! On the way there she picked up a lump of feathers down by her knees -- looked like a frozen bird, but not dead! Left him on her kitchen table until chores were done. He stayed calm but perplexed. When the rooster revived, she tried to put him in the coop, but he insisted on flying up to perch on a tree. Ah well.

Our weather has been in the 40's and 50's F, but is down to 32 degrees this morning (5 am). Weather people say to watch out for freezing rain -- which we don't normally see much of until March. (SIGH)


----------



## Texas.girl

I have to agree with you Chris. I have a dog loving friend (the kind who would try and save every animal in town if her husband would let her) who constantly worries about my cats and goats. These cats were born outside and have never lived inside in their life (except when injured and that was locked in the bathroom). The first time the weather man predicted a freeze she wanted me to bring them inside. Now I have goats and she would be happiest if I would bring them inside too, ignoring the fact there are thousands of wild goats roaming the landscape around here (this is commercial goat country). I have to keep reminding her everyone is wearing a fur coat and is perfectly okay.


----------



## Texas.girl

Yikes--it is only 5am and 24f outside. Weather man yesterday kept saying it will feel like 10 to 20 degrees colder then the actual temp so bundle up. Our temps have been way below normal for weeks now. Yesterday's high for San Antonio was their normal low temp. I sure hope all these overnight freezes mean less mosquitoes and fleas this summer.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yikes!!! 27º this AM. BUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! Didn't milk until almost noon.
Our cats stay outside in the winter. They have plenty of places to stay warm and dry. (Yet we often find them on the porch soaking wet.)


----------



## Texas.girl

luvmyherd said:


> Yikes!!! 27º this AM. BUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! Didn't milk until almost noon.
> Our cats stay outside in the winter. They have plenty of places to stay warm and dry. (Yet we often find them on the porch soaking wet.)


Every morning as soon as the sun comes up I bundle up to go feed the animals. When I open the front door I am often greeted by 2 cats. It does not matter if they have food in their bowl or not, if it a nice day or raining, cold or hot, every day I am greeted by cats. After I make sure there is food in the cat bowl, I then tend to the goats and check the rain gauge. It could be pouring outside and Tiger will still follow me on my rounds. Little Bit may or may not follow me, but Tiger will follow me. I would think that cat would not want to get wet and she does try to avoid the water falling out of the sky but she still will follow me around.


----------



## bgr09

Minnesota they are talking a high of -8 monday


----------



## Texas.girl

Yippee! It is above freezing for once. This has been an unusually cold winter (more freezes then normal). I have to go out and feed everyone in the dark this morning as I am taking an elderly neighbor to the doctor in a town over 90 minutes away.


----------



## nursehelg

37 and finally some sunshine!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

26º this morning. I noticed one of my baby orange trees does not look well. I have been so busy I totally forgot about covering it. It did just fine last winter. DARN!!!! Everybody in this area can grow citrus but me.
Water was still frozen in the goat's buckets at noon.


----------



## alpine_fan

-2 this morning at six when I went out to check my expecting girls...

Luckily no little ones, otherwise they may have froze


----------



## fezz09

-30C here this morning and my maiden ewe lambed overnight... So far he is ok just very chilly! He came in for a tube feeding and a little warm up!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwww  So cute 
Im on Long Island in New York
It's real nice here today , high forties and windy but next week supposed to be frigid , low twenties to low teens and single digits at night !!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr , dang that's cold for here !!!!!!!
I told my husband , "make room for my girls in the guest bedroom 
honey , because they are coming inside , lolol"


----------



## adriHart

When I went out to check goats at 10 o'clock this morning my phone said it was 19 degrees. I'm in southwestern Oregon where usually it isn't that cold here. My does in the barn were all huddled together and my wethers outside were shivering so I let them in too. usually they are out in a pasture with a shed.


----------



## Texas.girl

Finally some decent winter weather--low 39/high-70.


----------



## alpine_fan

It's really cold here with the wind blowing

-15 this morning at 7:30
Our high today is -5/-21
I thought it was warmer last night while I was checking the girls...wind had died


----------



## Trickyroo

I guess I should complain , being its 26 degrees this morning here on Long Island , lol.
Still freakin cold though !!!!!


----------



## vlinealpines

Getting back to normal on California's Central Coast. A beautiful 65 degrees yesterday and only in the 30's this morning. Predicted to be 71 today. I planted some lettuce seeds in the garden since I paid $1.98 for a head of iceberg! It is greening up, but now we sure do need some rain.


----------



## utahgal

Haven't poked nose out yet. Chores in about 15 mins. It's 915 mountain time and temp is 8 above 0. Will check thermometer in greenhouse for low temp when I go out for chores.


----------



## imthegrt1

Going be in the single digits tonight I put the heat lamp on my excepting momma


----------



## Squires

It is 18 degrees right now. I opened the door on my deck and two feet of snow fell into the house. Oops. I forgot -- this is why I do not use the deck in winter! LOL! 

Lake Effect snow off of the Great Lakes -- always a gamble -- you can get lots of snow and down the road , nothing. Or vice versa. Radio weather says we MAY get a second Lake Effect snow storm this morning, which still might be nothing for this particular spot. 

It feels colder than it is. Must be the wind.


----------



## Texas.girl

:wahoo: 49f at 6:40am. Now this is my kind of winter weather. Bad news--81% humidity. Got clothes in the washer and I want to hang on the line to dry but doesn't look like that will happen this morning.

Yesterday drove for an hour in dense fog to get to Kerrville for shopping. Dumb other drivers passed me up going over the speed limit. Oh well--they can hit the deer and mess up their truck. I drive at the speed I can see.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

7°F here in Southern Maryland this morning. Not the most ideal weather for building stables in. Dangit.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Cold here in Central IL. We were at below zero windshield factor. My young goats (a year old in April) were shivering this morning. I felt so bad for them.


----------



## alpine_fan

-20 this morning...everyone outside had a light frost on their coats

The goats were cozy in the barn all night though


----------



## kiddoe

1 degree right now with a windchill factor of -13.


----------



## WillowGem

-5F with a wind chill of -15F !! 

In other words....way too darn cold!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oye :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Texas.girl

I have a short sleeve t-shirt on.


----------



## rmgoatfarm

We live near Tofield, Alberta, Canada and its been -15 to -25 C all week! With the wind chill its more like -30 C. So tired of the cold! Can't wait for spring. We are kidding out and we have a heated barn but still have had some issues. If anyone can pass on idea for kidding in colder climates it would be appreciated


----------



## luvmyherd

Boy, reading these and hearing the weather reports from around the nation, makes it seem downright balmy here. But we did have 10 days in a row of below freezing. The goats and chickens did not seem to mind but I lost an orange tree.
Temps were up about 15º today but the rain is back.
You folks in the zeros please keep warm.


----------



## sweetgoats

Well today we set a record High. 68. Of course I am home sick from work so I could not even enjoy the weather.


----------



## Texas.girl

sweetgoats said:


> Well today we set a record High. 68. Of course I am home sick from work so I could not even enjoy the weather.


Being sick is the pits. Hope you feel better quick.



luvmyherd said:


> Boy, reading these and hearing the weather reports from around the nation, makes it seem downright balmy here. But we did have 10 days in a row of below freezing. The goats and chickens did not seem to mind but I lost an orange tree.
> Temps were up about 15º today but the rain is back.
> You folks in the zeros please keep warm.


Sorry you lost your orange tree. I would love to have an orange tree but I am just a tiny bit to far north. It always freezes here in the winter at night.


----------



## sunshinegoat

We live in NH...I put my thermometer from the house outside and it wouldn't even register...0 degrees is as low as it goes...so I'm guessing pretty cold!


----------



## vlinealpines

43 degrees and rain softly falling on my tin roof this morning. A welcome drink for the oat hay crop and native pastures. Our rainy season only lasts December to April, so I was looking forward to putting on my rubber boots until I remembered I left them outside!


----------



## Texas.girl

Foggy, foggy, foggy. 55f outside with dense fog. Almost, but not quite, reminds me of Northern CA where I grew up. Dense fog for TX, but normal fog for CA. Good morning to stay inside and read but had to go listen to some goat's lungs. I have a wether that I caught coughing again. Treating for lung worm but concerned it might be something else. Thankfully his lungs sound okay.


----------



## WillowGem

We're warming up...it was 5F this morning, with a wind chill of -1F.
Headed for the 20's today...it's gonna feel like a heatwave.


----------



## jberter

Well in Urbana, Ohio ( between Dayton & Columbus, Ohio) At 6:00 this morning it was still 10 degree's F. with a wind chill of - 0 ,, and it has been that for the whole week,, then it snowed last night,, brrrr... I am soo ready for it to be at lest above 20 degree's here,, would feel like a heat wave,, ha... now I am glad my girls aren't due until March...
Betty


----------



## WillowGem

Oh yeah, that reminded me Betty...we got an inch of snow overnight too.
It's the light, fluffy stuff, so it's easy to sweep away.


----------



## Macyllehub

Well, good news, we warmed up to 35 yesterday. bad news, it froze and I literally have a skating rink for a property! Theres inches of snow under it too...

And of course, we are headed back into single digits, this ice will stay. Boo.

I did lay ice melt on the stairs into our goat shack, Mama fell twice that I saw. Silly, pregnant goat!


----------



## ThreeHavens

It was 0 here last night. Nasty, nasty.


----------



## Texas.girl

Not sure what it was at home yesterday, but 1 hour east it got up to 80f.


----------



## WillowGem

Okay Texas, you can just stop it now!  

80F, really?!?!? We won't see that here until at least June.


----------



## teejae

Ill rub it in a bit more  Im also in shorts and T shirt no shoes!! Where am I? about 200klms south of the Tropic Of Capricorn!!! In coastal central Queensland Australia!! And when I got up this morning it was 24 c (dont know what that is in Farenheit?)We are flooded in as a ex tropical cyclone is moving down the east coast of Qld and right above us gusty winds and pouring rains!! since this morning we have had more than 100ml of rain and its still bucketing down.25ml is 1 inch.
My poor goats are all in a hudle in the yards yes undecover and up off the ground that has turned into a river.Our creeks and dams are overflowing and it was only last week I had to water the garden because it was so dry!! The highway is also cut by flooding in several places so it looks like we wont be going anywhere for a while....sigh glad we have plenty of milk and eggs.My 2 leg kid thinks is wonderfull because school resumes on Tues and as we are flooded in can have an extra long school holiday.Oh well we are in the middle of summer "wet season"Teejae


----------



## WillowGem

teejae said:


> Ill rub it in a bit more  Im also in shorts and T shirt no shoes!!


 :mecry::mecry: 
Well your temps sound nice, but you can keep your flooding and cyclones...Yikes!!  Stay safe!


----------



## Texas.girl

teejae said:


> Ill rub it in a bit more  Im also in shorts and T shirt no shoes!! Where am I? about 200klms south of the Tropic Of Capricorn!!! In coastal central Queensland Australia!! And when I got up this morning it was 24 c (dont know what that is in Farenheit?)We are flooded in as a ex tropical cyclone is moving down the east coast of Qld and right above us gusty winds and pouring rains!! since this morning we have had more than 100ml of rain and its still bucketing down.25ml is 1 inch.
> My poor goats are all in a hudle in the yards yes undecover and up off the ground that has turned into a river.Our creeks and dams are overflowing and it was only last week I had to water the garden because it was so dry!! The highway is also cut by flooding in several places so it looks like we wont be going anywhere for a while....sigh glad we have plenty of milk and eggs.My 2 leg kid thinks is wonderfull because school resumes on Tues and as we are flooded in can have an extra long school holiday.Oh well we are in the middle of summer "wet season"Teejae


Temperature conversion site.
http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/temperature_conversions.php

24c=75f

Hope the storm doesn't cause to much damage. Keep us posted how you are after it is over with.


----------



## alpine_fan

Woohoo!! It warmed up!!

Its 3 degrees at 10:30 am


----------



## Texas.girl

According to the thermometer the temp has gone from the 40's to 60, but that fog will not lift. It is dark outside. We need to install t-bars for a fence but it is so drewy outside. Feels much colder then the thermomter claims it is. We have been having fog almost daily for weeks now. I can't remember ever seeing so much fog. Who wants to go out and work in fog Not me. Not my ranch partner. We have been inside doing inside work all morning long. If this doesn't clear soon (already 11am), that fence will not progress tell Tuesday. 5pm have to be at a friend's house for ranch partner's birthday party (his birthday was Thursday) and Monday w have to take another friend to big town an hour away to pick up his van from the body shop.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Central Maine and we're currently having a heat wave of 20º F. I even got to turn off the pelet sstove for 20 minutes today!


----------



## teejae

WE are ok!! Husband had to get up during the night as the roof was leaking in the lounge room and onto my new lounge.:shocked:What a wild night!! and what a mess this morning!! trees down across our track and creeks flooding,we have a few creeks to cross on our property till we get to our main road and Hwy.The Highway is cut in both directions and our nearest town of Gladstone is declared as a disaster zone with major flooding and houses inundated with flood water.
We will go out tomorrow with chainsaw to remove trees on fences and track,all up we had 930ml or a massive 37inches of rain!!!! this is the 6th time in the last 4 years we have been flooded in,but we are well prepared with basic foodstuff and petrol for the generator if the power goes out.
Id post some photos but I dont know how to,Teejae


----------



## Texas.girl

Teejae--I have only had 2 rain events since August. Texas is in a drought. You are more then welcome to ship some of that water here.

Glad you are okay. That is a lot of rain. And I am sure that wind was no fun either. But least everyone is okay.


----------



## mjs500doo

Taken on the morning of Jan 22.

But, right now it's about 15 degrees. Much nicer. Lol. Extra grain on those cold days, and the spoiled brats get a bale of "expensive" hay. My other half calls it "green gold". Very rich stuff.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi mjs500doo , I know the green gold very well , lolol
We get that around here and its $40. for a double bale or whatever you call it , lol.. Its very rich stuff and very green , lolol
But it sure hurts when you see it all over the floor and them trampling it. They waste so much of it it kills me.......I had to switch.

Oh , and I love how you sent a picture of your weather forecast in your post , lol. 
I first thought TGS deciding to do a match.com sort of thing but for goat people , lolol. because your post opened up with
"are you single" , I almost fell off the chair laughing , lol.


----------



## mjs500doo

Trickyroo said:


> Hi mjs500doo , I know the green gold very well , lolol
> We get that around here and its $40. for a double bale or whatever you call it , lol.. Its very rich stuff and very green , lolol
> But it sure hurts when you see it all over the floor and them trampling it. They waste so much of it it kills me.......I had to switch.
> 
> Oh , and I love how you sent a picture of your weather forecast in your post , lol.
> I first thought TGS deciding to do a match.com sort of thing but for goat people , lolol. because your post opened up with
> "are you single" , I almost fell off the chair laughing , lol.


That's the only thing I can't stand about the stupid weather channel app. Ads everywhere! Another good one is "find out who your soulmate is". Makes me gag. Lol!! Up here we buy large square bales. The normal hay we get us 2nd crop alfalfa grass mix which is typically $145-170 depending on the nutritional value. The "green gold" is a 3rd crop alfalfa clover hay which usually runs about $230-255.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow  Thats is green gold , lolol.
But heck , nothing is too good for our goaties


----------



## teejae

sending rain thoughts your way.
The rain here has all moved south to Brisbane queensland and still causing flooding,severe weather and some people have been swept away and found dead  New South Wales across the border is now getting this severe rain and winds,Teejae


----------



## mjs500doo

Trickyroo said:


> Wow  Thats is green gold , lolol.
> But heck , nothing is too good for our goaties


Exactly!! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

I do not see how everyone can deal with the cold but then again I guess it is all about what your body gets used to...I live in southeast texas and it was 62 this morning kinda chilly I had to grab a light jacket before going out to the barn. It is supposed to drop down to 42 in a few days and I am NOT looking forward to it I will be frozen! lol so with the goats they are already shedding their winter coats it has been in the high 70's for over a week!


----------



## Texas.girl

mjs500doo--I like the ads that say "Singles in your area are looking for you". What singles? The pop of my entire county is only around 2000. There are more goats then people in this county. I have to drive an hour to get to a town (not a city, but a town) large enough to have a Wal-Mart.


----------



## vlinealpines

mjs500doo said:


> That's the only thing I can't stand about the stupid weather channel app. Ads everywhere! Another good one is "find out who your soulmate is". Makes me gag. Lol!! Up here we buy large square bales. The normal hay we get us 2nd crop alfalfa grass mix which is typically $145-170 depending on the nutritional value. The "green gold" is a 3rd crop alfalfa clover hay which usually runs about $230-255.


I am paying more than your "green gold" prices most of the time for the hay we get and yours sounds yummier than what my girls are eating!


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe we should start a dating service for goat people , then at least we can control the pop up ads we get , lolol.
Wouldnt that be a hoot !! lol. 
Everything else takes off like wildfire , lol


----------



## alpine_fan

It's currently 25 here...supposed to get up above freezing or at least to freezing (32)

Yay! Another warm day!


----------



## Texas.girl

It is not even 7am and still in the 60's. A dry cold front is due today. Severe winds, fire danger, chance of tornadoes in East Texas.


----------



## alpine_fan

It's right around 32 here and is calling for freezing rain  
I personally would rather have snow....


----------



## WillowGem

It's been above freezing here for the past couple days...now all the snow is melting and we have flood warnings until tomorrow.
I have a river running down my driveway and the goat pen is muddy ice covered with water...blech!
Oh, then the best part (said sarcastically), is going back into the 20's on Thursday, so all this flood water is going to freeze solid!


----------



## Payton

I live in Wisconsin and the last few days were -15 in the mornings. This morning I woke up and it was 32 a lot warmer! Can't wait till spring!


----------



## teejae

when I went to bad last night it was 31c so had the aircon on...ahhhh now its a balmy 29c and getting hotter,Teejae


----------



## Texas.girl

The National Weather Service said today would be windy and very very dry. Red flag warnings, high risk of fire. So the last thing we expected to do this afternoon was run out in the rain to cover up all the power tools. A quick squall line passed over us according to the weather channel, giving me 0.07 inches of rain. Now it is chilly and extremely windy outside.


----------



## luvmyherd

LOL teejae! We will be sweating when you are chilled.
We haved warmed up conciderably and it just may stay that way. Could have a late freeze. But around here, things start to bloom in February. My bees have been buzzing around in the afternoons. It is supposed to make it into the 60's the rest of the week.


----------



## WillowGem

This is our forecast for tomorrow....CRAZY!!!


----------



## imthegrt1

Wind storm tonight and rain headed our way again ....l.
Great


----------



## Trickyroo

That is crazy weather WillowGem !!


----------



## Trickyroo

I have had enough of high winds to last a lifetime !!!!
Im begging for no high wind warnings, I get so nervous now !!!

I hope y'all stay safe , the next couple of days is going to be crazy !!!


----------



## alpine_fan

Take care in your crazy weather up ahead willow gem 

I feel lucky that we're only supposed to get some flurries the next few days
Even though we're supposed to be in the single digits for awhile I'm glad for no wind


----------



## teejae

LOL!! luvmyherd it dosnt snow here and our winter day time temps range from 22-28 c(71F-82F with 24c(75F) being the avarage  I can truthfuly say we only get 1 bad week maybe 2 of cold days and very cold nights with frost 0-8c(32-46F)we get cold dry westerly winds and yes we have a wood fire,Teejae


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> That is crazy weather WillowGem !!


Isn't it?!?! :shocked:

I took advantage of the warmth while it lasted, and cleaned the goat barn out this morning.
Who knows when it will get above freezing again.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Not sure what it was this morning but tomorrow night is forcasted to be -32 F and a high temp forcasted in the negatives as well. Gotta love northern Minnesota. We just went through a cold snap last week also..then hit 32 above for 2 days and now dropping back down to another cold snap. Also got 8 inches of snow yesterday morning. I don't mind the cold or the snow but I sure hate the wind!! I'll take this weather over tornadoes & ice--hope everyone & their animals is keeping safe in the crazy weather that is sweeping across the nation!


----------



## Texas.girl

Yesterday I wore short sleeves. It was a nice morning. National Weather service said a cold front was coming through bringing very very dry air. A Red Flag Warning was issued for yesterday and today. We came in for lunch with plans to go back outside and work. So all the power tools were left uncovered. After lunch we rested a bit and then ran outside in a downpour to cover up all the power tools. Also had to put the tarp back over the trailer full of straw. Today it is chilly with bitting winds. Did a couple hours of manditory work this morning but that wind is making it really cold. Nice blue sky but that wind. The wind just makes it to hard to do any work outside. Decided to go out and feed the goats their grain early (gave them alfalfa this morning). It is so miserable outside with that wind I just don't want to step outside again today.


----------



## imthegrt1

Bad storms last night...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

imthegrt1 said:


> Bad storms last night...


Omgosh were they ever! I swear I didn't sleep more than 30 minutes at a time before I was woken back up by all the noise. Where's the coffee?? Ugh.


----------



## Trickyroo

Me either !!! 
The wind was horrendous !!!
I kept getting up to check the barn !!!
I didnt get much sleep at all 
Winds must have been around 60 mph at times !
I freak now with the winds ever since super storm sandy


----------



## WillowGem

It was unbelievably windy here last night too, I swear I thought the house was going to blow apart...it was creaking all night long. 
We had 50 mph winds in the wee hours, one of our heavy log rocking chairs blew right of the porch! 
Then wind and snow all day today, and it's going down to 5F tonight.

Summer can't get here soon enough!


----------



## imthegrt1

Snow.... Snow....


----------



## Texas.girl

Today looks like it is gonna be a nice day. 39f for a morning low. But no clouds, just blue sky so the temp should climb up there making for a nice day to get a lot of work done outside.


----------



## Trickyroo

The wind was so strong again yesterday , I thought Yosi might blow away !! I was actually contemplating tying her to one of the bigger goats , probably Tricky because they are best buds , lol
I always called windy days like that small dog alert days , but now I will have to add small goatie alert days too , lol
When my Mom had my Maltese Icess , I used to tell her not to let her outside n windy days because she was so small and light , lolol.
Thats how small dog alert days came about , lol


----------



## alpine_fan

It's -15 here with a wind chill advisory until noon at least
I know it's cold...the puppy didn't want to stay outside longer than she had to & she loves playing in the snow


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

-20 this am and 33 below wind chill-coffee was cold beofore I got into the truck!


----------



## Trickyroo

mnblonde said:


> -20 this am and 33 below wind chill-coffee was cold beofore I got into the truck!


Aww , that's just so wrong on so many levels


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , that's just so wrong on so many levels


Absolutely!! 
LOL at your small dog alert,Laura...I have to hold on to little Gizzie when the wind blows. 
Hold on to that sweet little Yosi, but if she does blow away, I hope she's headed my way.


----------



## Trickyroo

You would think of that , wouldnt you , lolol


----------



## WillowGem

I'm getting more goats, one way or another...bahahahaha!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Then I can have Arthur and Merlin ?


----------



## alpine_fan

Looks to be a promising day - it's only -6 out
But we have no weather advisories finally


----------



## WillowGem

-2 this morning, but going up into the teens later...Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Then I can have Arthur and Merlin ?


LOL...and, NO!!


----------



## alpine_fan

We're already half way to our high of 10
The night wasn't bad, but the barn was chilly without everyone in it


----------



## WillowGem

Not really cold today...winter storm Nemo just passed through, so it's snowy with 35 mph winds. 
Tonight it's supposed to go down to 5F...Brrrrr!
This was the view from my front porch this morning.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, I was surprised this morning as it was cloudy and dreary when I opened my blinds. We have been having some pretty nice weather for February. But suddenly; it got cold again and I had to don a heavy jacket for morning chores. 
My best wishes do go out to those suffering through the cold; but there are reasons besides taxes to live in California.


----------



## imthegrt1

Low 30's and rain rain


----------



## LaMee

I live in SD and 10degrese here


----------



## Texas.girl

foggy, cloudy, misty, dreary, chilly (but not cold), yucky, gloomy...


----------



## Goatzrule

low 13. In NH


----------



## aceofspades

Texas hillcountry

49 degrees with heavy fog


----------



## NyGoatMom

yay....33 today!! Above freezing 

oops, Ny!


----------



## Texas.girl

aceofspades said:


> Texas hillcountry
> 
> 49 degrees with heavy fog


Western edge of Texas Hill Country

50 degrees, 98% humidity, cloudy but no fog yet.


----------



## luvmyherd

We are warming up during the day but still got light frost last night. AND, our furnace was making a noise that scared us so we shut it clear off for the night. (Hubby fixed it this AM, bad trasformer.) It was sooooooo cold this morning. Thank goodness I have a wool blanket covered with a down comforter.


----------



## alpine_fan

Currently 25 (yay!) with snow showers on the way 
We'll probably thaw though at some point today....


----------



## Texas.girl

This morning I was surpised by the themomter, which read 29f. WHAT? Yesterday's low was 50f.


----------



## aceofspades

Texas.girl said:


> This morning I was surpised by the themomter, which read 29f. WHAT? Yesterday's low was 50f.


I know the water trough had ice in it but tomorrow forecast is back to 60. Texas weather give it 10 min it'll change


----------



## Texas.girl

Stayed above freezing this morning, but still cold when I went outside to feed the cats. Finally got smart and give the goats enough food at night so they don't need any in the morning.


----------



## pixie

Cold. Strong winds. Light snow and more on the way today in southeast high country (7200 ft elevation)


----------



## alpine_fan

3 here & I know it's warmed up because our puppy stays out longer than just a bathroom break
No wind either


----------



## Texas.girl

70% chance of rain today here. They have been promising rain all week. I am in the middle of a severe 5+ year drought. This morning there was 0.03 inches of rain in the rain gauge. Since then all I have seen is fog. Fog, fog, fog. I am tired of the fog. I want some RAIN!


----------



## aceofspades

Texas.girl said:


> 70% chance of rain today here. They have been promising rain all week. I am in the middle of a severe 5+ year drought. This morning there was 0.03 inches of rain in the rain gauge. Since then all I have seen is fog. Fog, fog, fog. I am tired of the fog. I want some RAIN!


Same here fog fog fog


----------



## amberjack07

57 here in magnolia tx!


----------



## MarthaP

70 here in Victoria, Tx


----------



## GTAllen

SW Oklahoma. Rained all night here. Sleet today also. Wind howling and getting stronger. Temp is 39f but feels much colder!


----------



## NyGoatMom

21 degrees....extremely windy, bone chilling cold. Girls and boys getting warm water twice a day....ugh.. I hate winter.
New York near Mass and VT


----------



## teejae

it was 22c(71F) here this morning clear sunny sky's but very humid.This afternoon we had a thunderstorm that lasted 5 mins.It got the girls in in a hurry...lol its now 4.30pm and a humid 28c(82F),I need a cold drink,Teejae:laugh:


----------



## alpine_fan

Currently 25 (at night) but we're expecting snow over tomorrow


----------



## aceofspades

It was a beautiful day we took the horses for a short trail ride. Here in the Texas hillcountry


----------



## Texas.girl

Acesofspade, it was so windy here we got blown to Kerrville (hour away). Even in Kerrville the wind blew our lunch away. We picked up some chicken at the grocery store and went to the park on the river for a picnic. A guest of wind blew the food right off the table. It was a nice sunny day but that wind was terrible. Glad the wind appears to have died down. Maybe when the sun comes up we will be able to get some work done outside without getting blown away.


----------



## aceofspades

I live between kerrville and Harper.


----------



## Texas.girl

aceofspades said:


> I live between kerrville and Harper.


I know. I have found Kerrville is ususally not as windy as where I am but it is all relative. Maybe some day you can join us on our picnic. But hopefully on a less windy day. Thankfully today is only breasy, not windy like yesterday.


----------



## alpine_fan

28 here 
But the snow is coming down - not super thick where you can't see anything, but hard to see to far ahead of you


----------



## Dayna

We had snow from Mauna Kea all the way down to saddle road. Saddle road (its a road that goes from one side of island to the other between two volcanos) peaks at 5000 feet or something. That is amazing for hawaii. If it happens again tomorrow my husband will get photos on his drive to Kona.


----------



## alpine_fan

It's nice here right now. - about 23 & still warming up


----------



## Texas.girl

Dayna said:


> We had snow from Mauna Kea all the way down to saddle road. Saddle road (its a road that goes from one side of island to the other between two volcanos) peaks at 5000 feet or something. That is amazing for hawaii. If it happens again tomorrow my husband will get photos on his drive to Kona.


Any more snow?

I have wind. Lots of wind. Need to go outside and work but oh my is it windy. Hope the wind doesn't blow me all the way to Mexico.


----------



## aceofspades

Holy cow the wind!!!! 

Is blowing at 49mph. No joking I looked outside at see chickens tumbling across the yard. 
There are trees down all over town. And the traffic lights are spinning around where you can't see them.


----------



## Texas.girl

I really need to plant some seeds (been soaking over night) in pots today but it is going to be rough going. I also need to go feed the goats some more alfalfa. It is so hard to stand up in this wind. Trees blowing all over the place here too. 

Aceofspades--did you get any rain overnight? I heard it rain and found 0.02 inches in my rain gauge but the ground (dirt and rocks) was completely dry this morning. Nothing was damp.


----------



## aceofspades

No not here


----------



## pixie

We have been getting snow and wind of and on since about Friday. I figured the sun would come out yesterday, but more cold, wind and snow. Been snowing and blowing all day today. That is amazing to me that Hawaii gets snow??? Thought you were too close to the equator for that. Learn something new every day. It is supposed to continue to snow here the rest of the week. Denver said it might get up to 50 around Sunday?? I could really use some warm days for a while. 

Funny to hear people complain about winds in the 40's when that is a normal day here in Wyoming. To us 30 MPH is fairly calm. I don't think it is funny that your trees are blowing down. We don't have that problem right here. High plains/desert conditions.


----------



## Texas.girl

Due to yesterday's high winds there were a bunch of houses that burned to the ground in San Antonio area, an apartment complex burned to the ground, roofs torn off, and damage all over the place. This is what I saw on the news last night. I didn't suffer any major damage but lots of stuff was relocated.


----------



## aceofspades

Same here thankfully no damage at my house but the gym at the local high school is missing its roof.


----------

